# Center Caps



## tlrchrls (Apr 14, 2014)

So all I want to know is if there is any alternative to the stock center caps for the 18" rim. Ive been searching all over and cant find a straight forward answer. I know there are other threads about center caps but I haven't found what Im looking for. Thanks for the help


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What are you looking for?


----------



## tlrchrls (Apr 14, 2014)

Center caps for the stock 18" rim. It doesn't matter if they're stock pontiac caps since the rims are only for the winter. I just want caps that will fit.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have seen BMW caps on 18's. There probably some knock offs on Ebay.


----------

